# YO! Bus Ceases to Exist - December 20th, 2015



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 11, 2016)

YO! Bus has ceased operations. All equipment has been absorbed back into their parent companies' fleets.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 12, 2016)

No context...no story. Why bother posting a note that only a few will understand.

And No I won't Google it. I just Googled to read the story about Amtrak in E Lansing (waiting on phones to move in). iPad refused to open & stay on the link posted here.


----------



## willem (Jan 12, 2016)

Chaz has the right attitude. I often wish Charlie would post more of a synopsis, but at least he provides a link, so there is something significant. Here, no link, no description of geographic area, nothing more than what I assume is a company name but initially thought was an exclamation. In defense of Swadian, it's a small waste of my time. If I knew anything about YO! Bus, it might be interesting, but absent the reply the Chaz, I would have moved on quickly.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 12, 2016)

Yo! Where my bus, dog?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 12, 2016)

Seeing that I've never heard of YO! bus and have not idea what it's parent corporation is, the original post makes no sense at all. Don't give me a snide "Google it" response. Either explain what you're talking about or don't post at all.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2016)

Or just bypass the story without comment, if you're not interested. Nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to post or comment on every thread here.

I know that it's crazy talk to just let things pass by without passing judgement, but maybe you should give it a try.



Chaz said:


> I just Googled to read the story about Amtrak in E Lansing (waiting on phones to move in). iPad refused to open & stay on the link posted here.


Said link works perfectly on both my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't require a documentary exactly, but it would still be nice to have an actual conversation starter rather than a random context free update.


----------



## jebr (Jan 12, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound_Lines#YO.21_Bus


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 12, 2016)

Meh, never mind. Some things just can't be fixed.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I don't require a documentary exactly, but it would still be nice to have an actual conversation starter rather than a random context free update.


I don't disagree, but I usually just bypass the thread rather than wander in and poop all over the place.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jan 12, 2016)

The Wikipedia article is correct... which I should know... since I helped write it.

YO! Bus was a discount bus service that was operated by Greyhound and Peter Pan that started in December 2012. It competed directly with the Chinatown bus lines that had become popular in the Northeast corridor. They even going so far as to paint Chinese characters on the side of the bus (it's my understanding that -roughly translated- the characters said YO!, hence the name of the operator).

It was my understanding that for a period of time, YO! Bus did well... capitalizing on the 2013 government safety crackdown that closed the two biggest Chinatown bus lines, Lucky Star and Fung Wah.

It doesn't surprise me that YO! Bus was shut down. Greyhound and Peter Pan already operate BoltBus, that operates the same service, without the fake Chinatown act.

I find it strange that there seems to be no media coverage of the shut down and no news releases from either of the companies.





2013 Vanhool C2045 86805 Operating For Yo! Bus by Shane Ramkissoon, on Flickr

If you look closely at this picture on Flickr you can see the legal registration that says "Operator: Greyhound Lines Inc."


----------



## beebopper (Jan 19, 2016)

They picked up four test buses from Van Hool in 2011! Originally all four were going to be mt laural wuick link buses but it was then decided to run two as Yo Buses and two were placed in NYC-Boston Pool service! One interesting feature was the seat would vibrate if you strayed from the road!


----------



## beebopper (Jan 19, 2016)

Yo Bus isnt actually dead as they still run the same schedules out of Chinatoen on the weekends just under the Greyhound express name with GLI equipment!


----------

